# What is a Freezone Visa



## AlaaAlii (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello. What exactly is a freezone visa, and how does it differ from a normal work visa? I've done my search, but unfortunately I have not found anything that explicitly outlines the difference.

What I have got so far is that, basically, my sponsor in a freezone visa is the freezone itself, not the company I'm working for. For example, mine would be Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC), because the company is based in JLT. Here are my questions:

What happens if I want to leave my company and work for another company in the same DMCC freezone?
What happens if I want to leave my company and work for another company that is in a different freezone?
What happens if I want to leave my company and work for another company that is not in a freezone?
What happens if I want to leave my company and leave the UAE?
What are other advantages and disadvantages of a freezone visa? I've read something about not needing NOCs in certain occasions, for instance.
When I ask "what happens", I'm asking about if bans would apply, or would I need to go on a visa run? Any difficult procedures? Do I need NOCs? Actually, another question: where will my NOCs be coming from? And will I have to go to a DMCC office to get official papers done, in general? Or do I ask it from my company, and they'll contact DMCC?


----------

